# Bedroom closets



## VillageInspector (Sep 16, 2019)

Good morning,

Can anyone tell me where in the 2015 codes I can find a code section which requires a closet in a bedroom?  

Thanks in advance for your comments


----------



## Inspector Gift (Sep 16, 2019)

THERE ARE NO REQUIREMENTS IN THE CODE TO PROVIDE CLOSETS.


----------



## classicT (Sep 16, 2019)

No such requirement exists.

If clothes storage is needed, an armoire works.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nowhere.  Somebody made that up.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2019)

I concur with all the above!


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 16, 2019)

Zoning may have additional requirements such as not allowing a single family dwelling to have two kitchens......... Beach resort area where they do not want people subletting their houses.


----------



## VillageInspector (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I did not think there was any requirements, certainly none that I could find but a realtor was insisting so I thought what better source to turn to?


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 16, 2019)

VillageInspector said:


> Thanks everyone. I did not think there was any requirements, certainly none that I could find but a realtor was insisting so I thought what better source to turn to?


Now we know who was making it up.  Unfortunately people believe realtors for some weird reason.


----------



## VillageInspector (Sep 16, 2019)

The *History* of the *Closet*. ... The word '*closet*' has been around since the 17th century. It comes from the latin word 'clausum'- which means 'closed', makes sense. Believe it or not, *closets* were a luxury, and were predominantly owned by the wealthy class.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 16, 2019)

VillageInspector said:


> Thanks everyone. I did not think there was any requirements, certainly none that I could find but a realtor was insisting so I thought what better source to turn to?



Right up there with a car salesman, never trust them, buyer be wary (smiling).


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 16, 2019)

only time I worry about a closet is when they are calling the room that has a closet a den or office or some other name than a bedroom in a home because of the required EEO and smoke alarms required in bedrooms.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2019)

For those old enough to remember the old HUD requirements for lending, it was required for "HUD Financed" projects. Never required in code books, as far as I know.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I usually end up adding this comment to the plan review.  This is only for remodel work in the basement.

Add a note to the plans that “The enclosed spaces labeled “Office” and/or “Exercise room” in the finished basement are not designed nor intended to be used as sleeping spaces and do not meet minimum code requirements as outlined in the 2018 International Residential Code to be considered a bedroom."

A lot of times I can get them to make the correct changes to the plans so that it then complies with the code for a sleeping space.  Sometimes not and they add the note.


----------



## linnrg (Sep 17, 2019)

septic systems get designed based upon the number of bedrooms so we do get some applicants who want an "office" versus another bedroom (in order to keep the septic tank and field smaller).  Interesting that most think it is as simple to not having a closet in the room will get them the ability to call a room something other than a bedroom.  We have a lot of lodges due to our tourism industry so most of those rooms usually become bedrooms.  I have had some calls from new purchasers who want to blame me for the septic being to small for what they thought (and even advertised) was a building with more bedrooms than originally set up for.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 19, 2019)

Another case of buyer be wary and failure to do due diligence.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 19, 2019)

VillageInspector said:


> Believe it or not, *closets* were a luxury, and were predominantly owned by the wealthy class.


My grandfather designed a number a mansions in the 1920s-1930s.  The current owners of those homes always wonder why the original closets were so tiny, and kitchens small and utilitarian compared to today's homes.  I explain to them that if you were really wealthy back then, your servants and valets brought you your clothes.  So, your bedroom closets (if you had any closets) only needed to hold items of immediate convenience to you, such as a robe or nightwear, a few undergarments, and some loungewear, maybe an extra blanket.  The rest of the clothes were in other storage rooms, managed by the servants.
Likewise, the kitchen was not for the owners of the house; it was for the servants and chefs.  The owners would hang out in the much larger and airy living room, dining room, drawing room, billiards room, library, etc.  
The notion of an "open plan" between the kitchen and other rooms would have them clutching their pearls.


----------

